# Schwinn High Sierra



## rasmith3530 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am looking at buying a Schwinn High Sierra. I'm guessing it to be a 1986 or so model, as it has the cam-operated Suntour brakes. Does anybody have experience with these brakes? Is $100 or so a decent price if the bike is in fairly decent shape? I want it for its unusual nature.






Thanks,


----------



## tDuctape (Sep 22, 2013)

rasmith3530 said:


> I am looking at buying a Schwinn High Sierra. I'm guessing it to be a 1986 or so model, as it has the cam-operated Suntour brakes. Does anybody have experience with these brakes? Is $100 or so a decent price if the bike is in fairly decent shape? I want it for its unusual nature.
> 
> View attachment 112865
> 
> Thanks,




They are pretty straight forward and certainly with a little google help you can find directions on the internet on how to adjust them. 

Fun little project.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 22, 2013)

I've always found them pretty bulletproof.  And High Sierras are great bikes.  I'd call $100.00 anywhere between a high fair price and steal, depending on where you are, and if the frame is 21" or taller.
Here's some basic info on the brakes:
http://sheldonbrown.com/canti-rollercam.html
and 
http://jail.sine.com/sheldonbrown/sheldonbrown.com/canti-rollercam.html


----------



## rocknrolla (Feb 12, 2014)

These High Sierras have very good reviews and seem to be low maintanence once built. Nice choice!


----------



## muddywaters (Jul 15, 2014)

*Shwinn High Sierra*

I bought a Shwinn High Sierra new in the mid 80's. It has thousands of miles on it and all I've ever done to it was replace a worn out bottom bracket and replaced tires. It's a rock.


----------



## jim wayne (Sep 13, 2014)

*High Sierra*

These are really great bikes just picked up a nice 85 from an estate sale. Has 4130 tubeing.


----------

